#ubuntu-ports 2007-02-03
<Dvalin> hpt366 added back to kernel yet?
<Dvalin> my sparc died and needed a reboot, now my DOM boot disk is dead again..
#ubuntu-ports 2008-01-30
<muibe> hi fellas - i couldn't help but test how 7.10 ppc works in my cobweb-covered G3 iMac :D thanx 4 making it possible!
